# Platinum plugs.....thoughts?



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

It'd been over 3 years and about 45K miles since the last tune up. I'm sick of getting shredded on mileage. I just filled up at half tank yesterday. 11.7 MPG. Dead serious, no joke. It was mostly in town, but still, that's beyond absurd. I just replaced the fuel filter, plugs, rotor and distributor cap. The plug wires were in good shape. I noticed the old plugs were NGK platinums and they were due a long time ago. Cleaned the air filter too. Idle is good, right about 750-800. Sounds good. It's a nice day, so I'll take it for a spin and see how it's running.

Has anyone used the NGK plats before? I think they were the BKR6EGP. I read somewhere it's not the best idea to use platinum plugs on these trucks, but I could be wrong. just put in the standard NGK plug. Overall, I'm not super confident I'll see much better mileage, but we'll see.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Stay with the standard NGK's. The platinums don't work too well in the older engines; there's a tendency to misfire with them.


----------



## Scott_T (May 15, 2011)

thats some pretty bad gas mileage alright. you got a sticking handbrake or something? hubs locked?


----------



## Thepeelsessions (Jun 23, 2009)

It's running extremely well. Seems a lot stronger. Not so sluggish. I've noticed a difference in mileage too. thanks for that rogoman. Last time I took it in to a jiffy lube style mechanic shop. I had no idea they used the platinums. And no, the hubs are automatic whenever you throw it into 4wd. Sticking handbrake? What is that?


----------



## jdchandler13 (Dec 9, 2011)

I have to agree with rogoman, if you had an msd box on it or turbo, then I would say go with the platinum or even an iridium because you are producing mose spark energy and the precious metal would keep you in the same heat range while allowing for the voltage increase, running the low powered stock ignition you are producing less resistance which means you are running too cool, which will really crap on your mpg.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it's a VG30E, those plugs should be fine. Never had any issues going with G-plats in place of the stock V-powers in a Nissan or Toyota. Check the vacuum hose to the fuel pressure regulator at the back of the engine. If seen a few become disconnected or split which causes excessive fuel pressure on the VG30E HB's. Would also be a good idea to check the oxygen sensor activity using a scantool.


----------



## Grug (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey there, peelsessions. I know the gas mileage on these trucks is bad, especially considering the 'power' you get.

Anyways, I recently replaced the front calipers on my '97 4WD 2.4. They were sticking ever so slightly. I swear my gas mileage has gotten better since replacing the calipers.

The sticking handbrake means your parking brake is not fully disengaging after you release it. Jack up the rear end, put the truck in neutral and spin the wheels (after engaging the brake and then disengaging the brake).


----------

